# Severe Allergic Reaction



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Here I am again!

Last night, for the second time in six weeks, I had a severe allergic reaction to something. I developed horrible itching hives and swelling over all of my body about an hour after taking an nsaid for a headache. I took two antihistamines. About two hours later, the hives started to calm down a bit. I, then, got very bad lower abdominal pain which lasted several hours. 

I didn't go to the hospital like first time this happened six weeks ago when I, also, had breathing problems, nausea, and chest pains--in addition to the symptoms above. Because I was experiencing anaphylaxis, I received steroids in an IV and antihistamines in the emergency room of a hospital in Oaxaca where I was at the time this happend.

The cause, the first time--six weeks ago, was from taking an antibiotic I had taken just a few weeks earlier. Last night, it was an nsaid that I have taken for years. 

Yikes! What is up??? I think I need to see a specialist--an allergist here in DF. Does anyone know a good one or where I might find someone who could help me out? 

Thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If I were experiencing what you're experiencing and didn't already have an ongoing relationship with a physician/specialist ... I would go to American British Cowdray Hospital, if not the best hospital/doctors in Mexico City then at the very top level offering such services, and I'd seek the assistance of one of the many well-trained bilingual physicians/specialists. Best of luck.

American British Cowdray Hospital (ABC Hospital)
Calle Sur 136 #116 (on corner of Avenida Observatorio) 
Col. Las Americas (Opposite the American School)
5230-80-00


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sfmaestra said:


> Here I am again!
> 
> Last night, for the second time in six weeks, I had a severe allergic reaction to something. I developed horrible itching hives and swelling over all of my body about an hour after taking an nsaid for a headache. I took two antihistamines. About two hours later, the hives started to calm down a bit. I, then, got very bad lower abdominal pain which lasted several hours.
> 
> ...


You are not the only one I have heard this happening to here in Mexico. I would bet it is not the drug you are all of a sudden alergic to. I would venture to guess the drug is contaminated with something you are alergic to. If you check on line you will see generic medicines here are quite often manufactured in India where quality control lacks in some manufacturing facilities, not all. The inert filler might be a non standard cheap substitute ex.

My wife says to stick to name brand generic drugs with a good reputation and not simply buy any brand at any discount farmacia and you will avoid this problematic occacional occurance. It is much less of a problem now that a decade ago but still exists.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Local doctor warns Greeley residents of danger from contaminated drugs :: Northern Colorado Gazette

"According to AEI, the International Pharmaceutical Quality noted that “Over the past year, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) reported that foreign producers of drugs were increasingly falsifying data about the quality of medicines, and the FDA issued six warning letters to companies in Mexico, Poland, the United Arab Emirates, India, and Canada about the quality of active pharmaceutical ingredients, over-the-counter solutions, and injectibles.”



“Over the last six or seven years we’ve been seeing Indian manufacturers dominating the market. This coincides with what we have been seeing. Things that have been generic for 10 years or more we’ve had very little problem with. The problems we are having primarily have to do with drugs that have gone generic in the past six or seven years.”




Seems it is still a problem these days in some incidences. Be careful!


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Your warnings are noted, Alan. The medicine I took was brand name, prescribed and purchased in the U.S. I had taken it for over two years without incident--just using up my last prescription. My body has changed all of a sudden--that's why I want to see a specialist to figure out what is going on.


----------

